# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên thiết kế Jdpaint

## hardfarmer

Chúng tôi cần tuyển nhân viên thiết kế Jdpaint hoặc Artcam, yêu cầu có thể vẽ mẫu trên Jdpaint hoặc Artcam.
Hoặc bạn nào có khả năng thì có thể hợp tác để vẽ mẫu.
Lương: 10tr
LH: Mr Phương-0915570122

----------

